# Help me stock my tank?



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

So, I'm moving back to my dorms on monday! I'm going to be setting up my Baby BiOrb tank. It's approx 4 gallons with filter that's got quite a ittle current in it. I removed Goblin from this tank when he hurt himself, and loves the 2.5 gallon quarantine. He bubblenests and quite enjoys himself in there. And since my house is usually go hot the tank stays at 80. 

I'm going to be keeping Goblin in the 2.5, but I was wondering what I could place in the biorb tank? I was thinking glofish, or a giant betta, but I want your guys opinion if I could. Thanks.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Glofish are the same as Zebra Danios so they need a big tank with all their speed. A Betta is technically all you can put in there if you choose fish. They can have shrimp as tankmates or a snail.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not doing shrimp, and the filter is too strong so it pushes the long fin bettas around.
Could a king/giant be alright in there?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Kings would be better in there. PKs, HMPKs, and females are good to go in there. Try to baffle if you can.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

The filter on this tank can't be baffled. It's a baby biorb. ):


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That sucks. D:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

yep sorry, all you can put in there is a betta of your choice 

Although, a nice cherry/ghost/bamboo shrimp(pick a species) tank/farm would be nice with some live plants 

-i know you don't want shrimp, but its just an idea


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Goblin turned into a tailbiter because the current in the tank was too strong. ):

I shall get a short finned buddy then. Thx guys!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

We shall look at plakats


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes Booboo, we shall!


----------

